
Fast, Concise and Understandable Database Write to Mem or Disk in Node.js - andrewhodel
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;sdbjs<p>Version 66.85.71.82.69.80.79.82.84.71.79.79.68 for any of you UNICODE fans out there.<p>Hit me up if you want to work together and build something new on top of it.
======
felix_nagaand
I was going to give this a spin but your license is ridiculous. My
recommendation? Use a standard license.

~~~
andrewhodel
I did, I used a standard license on Oobzy a year before Whatsapp came out. It
was the same thing and they ended up getting 5.8 billion for it.

Same thing happened when I built Kneedle, that became Letgo.

What's so unreasonable about saying hey, if you want to build something to
make money off this then just contact me?

~~~
andrewhodel
And "they" are individual owners of Corporations not some over arching rainbow
of open source programmers.

And the "companies" that support the open source developers aren't hiring,
I've already applied to all of them.

So, you need to understand that from your standpoint regarding BSD or GPL,
people are being paid money to develop that code. Because we all still have to
buy cars and gas and homes and pay property tax.

------
andrewhodel
Hit me up means contact me, like make a comment!

